# Toddler Rainboots?



## Geist (Jan 27, 2010)

Now that the muddy season is approaching, I'm looking to get some good rain boots for my son so that he can splash as much as he wants to while outdoors without getting his socks (and pants...) wet. Anyone have some recommendations? I'd like to keep the sole as flexible as possible.


----------



## corrieoseal (Aug 12, 2009)

I bought these Stonz booties on a whim because they were featured on babysteals.com a few weeks ago. They are nothing short of awesome in my opinion. I wish that I had bought them in the next size up for $25 because I think we'll get the liners and use them as snow boots next year. In fact, I've been putting DD in her slippers and then putting these over them to play in the snow and splash in puddles and she is walking SO much better than she was clomping around in her stiff snow boots earlier in the season. She begs to put her boots on now and they keep her feet warm and dry. Also, because they cinch at the top, they don't let water splash into them as in the design of regular rain boots. The only thing is that they don't go up as high on the calf as rain boots. I would love it if they made them a little taller.


----------



## semi-crunchy (Dec 9, 2008)

We just bought a pair at Target, but those booties are awesome!!! Thanks for the link.


----------



## peacefulT (Oct 23, 2008)

This site has great rain boots, although a bit pricey and they come from France, so also shipping costs. May be a bit too much for rain boots but thought I would throw it out there. I love this site, they have the cutest things!!!


----------



## newCTmama (Mar 1, 2007)

I like the LL Bean boots - they are often in the clkearance section for under $20!


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Rain boots are our exception to our usual soft-sole guidelines. I just haven't found any really waterproof fleible-sole boots. Living on the tundra, we know our rain boots. Our local everything stores carry rubber boots down to toddler size 6. The LL Bean ones are good, too.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

We also have the Stonz and I love them for the snow but haven't tried them in the rain yet. I doubt they are 100% waterproof, though, because they are sewn and there is a seam where the sole meets the upper. The rubber part does extend up past the 'waterline' though. We wear them over Robeez booties and they are great. I also don't want to go for non soft-soled shoes until absolutely necessary. We have the larger size and they are fine over 12-18 mth robeez, but I don't think they would fit a zie larger (of robeez). The liner might be the answer next year, depending on how fast DD's feet grow, I suppose.

I am also lusting after the mitts, but they are kinda spendy (though if I had bought them first rather than buying the 3 other pairs, we would have been ahead!)


----------



## Geist (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks! I'll look through these and see what I find








Edited to add: okay, looking at the sizing on the sites makes me think that the rubber boots my MIL shipped from Finland might work after all. They look huge, but compared to the shoes he has, they aren'tactually much bigger. They do fall off him easily when he walks though, probably because they are so wide around the leg. I might try ordering those Stonz and see how they do.
Are they durable and would they last through multiple kids? They only go up to 18 mo, and he's 18 mo now but has smallish feet.


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corrieoseal* 
I bought these Stonz booties on a whim because they were featured on babysteals.com a few weeks ago. They are nothing short of awesome in my opinion. I wish that I had bought them in the next size up for $25 because I think we'll get the liners and use them as snow boots next year. In fact, I've been putting DD in her slippers and then putting these over them to play in the snow and splash in puddles and she is walking SO much better than she was clomping around in her stiff snow boots earlier in the season. She begs to put her boots on now and they keep her feet warm and dry. Also, because they cinch at the top, they don't let water splash into them as in the design of regular rain boots. The only thing is that they don't go up as high on the calf as rain boots. I would love it if they made them a little taller.

Love these boots, though the socks & feet were soaked from DS's puddle adventures today. It seems that above the black sole it is not water proof. We'll be searching for all rubber boots that will survive the puddles too.


----------



## corrieoseal (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmmmm....on the Stonz FAQ's it mentions that they are repellent only on the black portion and that eventually, when playing in puddles, water may seep in. I think we've been lucky in that DD's favorite puddle adventures are mostly shallow. We have tested them up to a half hour outside splashing with no water seepage, but I can see how extended splashing in deep puddles might result in damp feet.

Geist- They have a few styles that go up to age 3 in size if you go to the larger size tab in the shop online area. DD only wears a size 5 right now and the medium are plenty big over her thick leather-soled slippers. But if you are thinking of using them through next winter, I would go with the x-large and wear them with thick socks or liners. I think that the Stonz could last through multiple kids as long as they aren't running around on concrete while wearing them. Ours have only been worn daily for a couple of weeks, so I can't speak to the long-lasting durability of them at this point. As a snow-only boot (with liners for warmth), I would think that they would hold up extremely well.


----------



## starlightsound (Feb 18, 2006)

DS fell in love with a pair from Target and has worn them every day since we purchased them. They were only 16 bucks and have relatively flexible soles. Since he is in bare feet/soft soles at the sitters and at home I'm fine with it. It's a compromise I'm willing to make! They have passed the test multiple times in the last couple of days with all this melting snow! Yay!


----------



## Geist (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

They have a few styles that go up to age 3 in size if you go to the larger size tab in the shop online area.
Yea, I found those later, after I posted that!
We tried his regular rainboots and they didn't work so well. He managed to walk in them, but when he wanted me to pick him up, both of them fell off. Soooo, yea, we might try the Stonz.
Starlightsound: Oh, I'll have to look at Target then. He's in almost a size 6 now, so I'll see if they have any that small.


----------



## brennan (Feb 1, 2009)

We have the stonz, but I haven't really used them in puddles that much (we're in the snow). But when I was at my parents house dd walked into the ocean (no fear that one) in her stonz and got up probably to 3 or 4 inches deep (we have the largest size, so we can use them next year) and she was still dry. I mean I'm sure if she'd stayed in the water it would have leaked through but it was fine, even with complete submersion (they were under probably until 1 inch before the top of the boot). There is fleece on the inside which is pretty water proof, so you have the nylon and then the fleece. That said, we do also own a pair of rubber boots from the Children's Place that I do intend to use when its super muddy. So far, dd can't walk in those yet unless I put a pair of soft soled shoes on her first!


----------



## kgreenemama (Dec 31, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Crocs Georgie boots for kids? They are available for $15 on the outlet website in limited colors and sizes ($30 on the regular site). I like that Crocs are lightweight, unlike those clunky, heavy boots I see everywhere these days. Thanks for all these tips!


----------



## Pippi L. (Jan 25, 2008)

The boots we have for my daughter are a Finnish brand. They're great! I love them because they have fleece lining in them. Her feet get so cold in other boots. We live in Vancouver so she lives in them during the winter. They don't have flexible soles, but if it's a choice between having her comfortable outside and having her in soft soles I prefer her to be comfortable. I just don't think it's healthy to spend too much time indoors and that's more important to me than soft soled shoes. We had Stonz before she started walking but I doubt they'd stand up to jumping in puddles.


----------



## kgreenemama (Dec 31, 2008)

Just wanted to bump this to the top.

We just received our Crocs Georgie boots for kids - just in time for mud season in Wisconsin.







I like them. The are lightweight, easy to slip on, but they do not fall off. DS is in a size 7.5 shoe, and I bought the size 8/9. Glad I did. They're only a tad big for him right now. The calf of the boot is not too wide, so they're easy to walk in, but a little too snug to tuck the pants into (or maybe DS just has chunky legs.) They are COMPLETELY WATERPROOF, although, that means little feet might get a bit sweaty inside, and thus, stink. They're not lined, so suited for fair weather.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

DS1 has had a whole slew of rainboots - from walmart/target/feed store (rubber boots can generally be found down to a 5







. IMO rubber boots are, by definition fairly flexible. Not soft-sole flexible to be sure, but flexible enough for me.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Unless my DD has a huge growth spurt I am beginning to think we are out of luck on rain boots this year. She has tiny feet - only size four at 20 months, and even that is pretty roomy in most cases. The smallest boots I have found are size 6 and that is just way way too big.

Oh well.


----------



## simcon (Jul 31, 2002)

ime Kamik boots are totally waterproof and hold up well. Not so sure about the flexibility since I got them for my preschooler, but I'd definitely get them for my toddler based on those criteria!

http://http://www.amazon.com/Kamik-T.../dp/B0019ZR86O


----------

